# Super fast sketch in 30 min using BBB lite(broadyway bigband)



## impressions (Jan 1, 2012)

i take no responsibilities for the roughness of this sketch since that's the whole point...

i've composed this and performed this in 30 minutes, as you can hear barely any quantizing done, as i'm a guitar player with very limited piano skills, but i think this can grow to a pretty wicked library..the legato sounds really good to me..

http://www.box.com/s/7ibby2mkp25q0ghysg8n


----------



## Mahlon (Jan 1, 2012)

That sounds excellent. 30 minutes?! :shock: 

Mahlon


----------



## impressions (Jan 1, 2012)

yes i have very small windows to work with(day job and nanny for my baby in the mornings, evenings also taken because the keyboard noise wakes her up)

thanks!


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey! That's the kind a' band I want to be in as long as the ambulance is sitting at the door.
stuff the dots!

'love it :lol:


----------



## impressions (Jan 1, 2012)

rayinstirling @ Sun Jan 01 said:


> Hey! That's the kind a' band I want to be in as long as the ambulance is sitting at the door.



trying to think positive after this clever remark..can't figure it out..is that because everyone died after playing it after the audience shot them for playing off time?

=o 0oD 

cheers and thanks!

i know its an insulting composition and performance for jazz listeners, it was really pretty much just for fun. so don't take it personally. i will work on a much more well produced and composed piece later on...


----------



## BoulderBrow (Jan 2, 2012)

impressions @ Sun Jan 01 said:


> rayinstirling @ Sun Jan 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! That's the kind a' band I want to be in as long as the ambulance is sitting at the door.
> ...



Haha, I'm pretty sure Ray meant it as a compliment. Sounds good especially given the time scale, I ordered it too so this is very exciting for me


----------



## Revson (Jan 28, 2012)

As my friends from Texas would say...this thing's a real hoot! (And that's a complement). You managed to make a mock-up with life in it....must have listened to this twenty times and certain spots always make me chuckle.


----------



## impressions (Jan 29, 2012)

oh thank you rev! it was indeed just for fun, so i just tossed everything that came to my mind!(including the amount of mistakes in the walking bass hehe)


----------



## re-peat (Jan 29, 2012)

Mahlon @ Sun Jan 01 said:


> That sounds excellent. 30 minutes?!


Sounds pretty dreadful to me actually. And please, don’t expect me to be in any way more benign because this was done in 30 minutes. Even if it were done in 10 seconds, I’d still shake my head in complete disbelief that this was ever deemed good enough to be shared with the rest of us.

And really, Impressions, I do love you for your choice of avatar, you know that, don’t you, but who do you think gives a rat’s ass about the legato sounding ‘really good’ or not, if just about everything else in this piece (incl. the mix) sounds as clumsy, amateuristic and unmusical as could be? (And just for the record: no, I don’t think the legato sounds particularly good here. Quite the opposite in fact.) 

It’s not that I don’t like a bit of creative musical chaos and unorthodox thinking, in fact I’d welcome it with open arms and actually regret the fact that there’s so little of it here on V.I., but this piece, I’m sorry to say, simply does not work. Not on any level. It’s an inexcusable mess, that’s what it is.

I really don’t see what you hope to prove with this. This exercise doesn’t reveal anything about BBB which we didn’t know already (other maybe than the fact that it can also sound pretty unappealing when handled poorly), in fact it doesn’t show any of BBB’s many impressive qualities at all (I’ve never heard BBB sound quite so bad as it does here, is what I mean), this piece doesn’t do yourself any discernible favours either in my opinion (unless you actually want to be proud of that unpleasant saxophone solo), and strictly musically speaking, this is as uninteresting and tiresome as it gets. Sorry.

_


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 29, 2012)

Ha! the ambulance has arrived and the paramedic doesn't like what he sees. :D

Tongue in cheek just doesn't work here, too many different cultures :D


----------



## impressions (Jan 29, 2012)

re-peat @ Sun Jan 29 said:


> Mahlon @ Sun Jan 01 said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds excellent. 30 minutes?!
> ...


Thanks for pointing that out. It's a bit harsh and somewhat trollish, but thanks for saying that and giving this piece the proper place. That's your opinion, I've made an experiment and actually thought it was fun, some people here thought so too. Nothing more, but apparently that insulted you, or your taste in good music. Obviously, in case tou didnt notice this IS "unfinished compositions" forum- meaning it was never my intent to promote "this" to a composition or any standard of level besides it being my first time playing with BBB. But if you really want to get offended by i, have a ball.

But again, not being cynical I appreciate your sincerity and I even agree with most of it, just not in that trollish, obnoxious tone.


----------



## re-peat (Jan 29, 2012)

I’m not insulted or offended in any way, Impressions. Not even the tiniest bit. Merely a trifle disappointed, that’s all. Not only by what you consider to be a bit of musical fun worth sharing, but just as much, if not more so, by the subsequent opinions that your 30 minutes have actually amounted to something to be enthusiastic about. 

And seriously, even if there was an area here on the forum that’s called _“Unfinished rough ideas, done in under an hour and so poorly executed that even the author himself refuses to take any responsibilities for it”_, in other words: a virtual trashcan into which we can all dump our musical crumbs, left-overs and garbage, I still wouldn’t look any kinder on this particular effort of yours. I just can't. 

And please, explain to me, why should we be interested in, let alone be favourably disposed towards “your first time playing with BBB”? I don’t understand. I certainly don’t deny you your pleasure and enthusiam experiencing early progress with this wonderful library, but … _do we really have to hear it_? Isn’t this much rather something to be kept safely tucked away in the privacy of your studio? Just asking.

Again, I’m sorry, but just as much as you have the right to post this in public (which implies enough satisfaction with at least some aspects of your work to request public scrutiny), I think I have the right to say whatever I feel needs saying.

_


----------



## lux (Jan 29, 2012)

well, to be completely sincere there is also the "who cares" option.

Something like: Impression posts a bit of a messed up example in a section devoted to half messed up works. Who cares. People rave about it. Who cares. I feel i could keep the work on his computer. Who cares.

Stuff like that. I'm not being ironical, but its a lot of work posting like half page because of a 30 sec sketch with samples.

But obviously we're entitled to our own priorities. And i'm again not ironical.


----------



## BoulderBrow (Jan 29, 2012)

I enjoyed it and I think hearing a sample package being played for the first time is actually quite informative. This isn't to say everyone should start uploading doodles, but it does give me instant access point to what I can expect from a package off the bat as opposed to the 'picture' perfect demos I hear on every sample site, which are nigh on impossible to achieve with my skill set and tools.

Taste in general, in my opinion, is equally a process of attrition (pieces I dislike further refines my own aims and tastes) as an accumulation of what I do like. 
No-one denies the piece is far from perfect but I enjoyed the energy and unabashed feel of the piece and every now and then, 'a bit of musical fun' is nice to hear


----------



## Revson (Jan 29, 2012)

@re-peat:

Well of course you have the "right" to post. And writing can be cathartic, you know...work through unpleasant feelings and such. But..._do we really have to hear it?_

Whoops, forgot to add..._"just asking. o _"

Really. Of what value to others do you think your nasty screeds (covered by a thin veil of civility) have? Aren't these better kept safely tucked away in a journal deep in the back of the highest shelf in your closet in the room in your house nobody uses?

I guess I have the "right" to post this, and it sure feels good!


----------



## re-peat (Jan 29, 2012)

lux @ Sun Jan 29 said:


> well, to be completely sincere there is also the "who cares" option. (...) Who cares.


Luca,

Well, I do. Rather a lot in fact. Otherwise I wouldn't have written what I wrote. It's precisely the "Who cares?"-attitude in all of this that annoys and saddens me so much. We all should care. Otherwise we might just as well all go home, put a pizza in the oven and watch TV.
Maybe all of you people see it differently, but music is way too important, I firmly believe, to be treated with so little pride and self-respect as it has been treated in this thread. And perhaps it's none of my business, but Impressions should care as well. Not for my sake or anyone else's, but for himself (as well as out of respect to the musician whose face he's using as his avatar, a musician who cared VERY MUCH about these things well.) He is capable of much better things than this. I know it and he knows it. 

_


----------



## impressions (Jan 29, 2012)

wow you should relax, take a pill and chill out those trollish bones under the cover of that "caring musician" bullshit. you have no idea who i am and what important contribution i've made in my country, to suggest that is pure arrogance and smugness.
you have no idea the sacrifices i've made to be where i am now and that in the sake of music.

but, you've obviously have a strong emotion toward someone you just heard his sketch he did in 30 minutes, so now i'm sure it has nothing to do with me.
stop your rambling and that "know all" tone, i haven't offended music in any way-you know it, and i know it.

jeez.


----------



## lux (Jan 29, 2012)

see what happens?

Such emotive response by Impressions was mostly expected. Thats what you were asking for, re-peat.

Telling "I think this is pretty raw and you should reconsider posting this" would have been enough. You decided to put knock down, and still kicking in the face when its down to floor. You spent like three paragraphs to make a simple concept work to hurt the poster. Its not just expressing opinion. Youre too smart to not understand that. And to not admit it. You were trying to kill. No further five paragraphs by you including Frank Zappa, John Coltrane, Ornette Coleman or everyone else as a sauce to enforce the concept will persuade me that you didnt posted just because of a bad moment of the day. Just admit it and lets go ahead.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 29, 2012)

lux @ Sun Jan 29 said:


> see what happens?
> 
> Such emotive response by Impressions was mostly expected. Thats what you were asking for, re-peat.
> 
> Telling "I think this is pretty raw and you should reconsider posting this" would have been enough.



This.

The only other thing I would say to Impressions is that Members Compositions is probably a better thread to post your own stuff, unless there is a really specific reason to post elsewhere. There's sort of a rule on that board that criticism should be constructive.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 29, 2012)

Luca,

Impressions emotive response is his problem not yours.
He should have said, "bring it on give me your best shot" and behind the scenes be working on the cue presented here to improve it a be able to say "there! take that"

This has been and will continue to be my response to critique, and yes I have had it from Piet. Easy for me to say being someone of advancing years compared to many here, but we must have thick skins and less ego.

My posts above are similar to re-peat's opinion on the cue except I'd rather make mine with dry humour as I'm miles away from being eloquent enough to be writing essays.
Two lines and I'm done :D


----------



## lux (Jan 29, 2012)

Ray, i know youre a sincere guy. I think youre one (i put myself into as well) of the most sensitive members here, i've seen you reacting sometimes to things way softer than the treatment re-peat devoted to Impressions. I'm sure you'll agree with me on that.

re-peat looked like posting under an anger attack. Even a kid can recognize it. If he doesnt admit it well... I'm gonna take it as a lack of balls honestly. And unexpected.

I'm not even remotely attacking the reasons here. Just the form was packed to kill, and by purpose.


----------



## clarkcontrol (Jan 29, 2012)

Impressions:

I liked this piece. It reminds me of the days in grad school when I had my own big band to rehearse and we would be slogging through some poorly arranged student charts. They were horrible readers lol. 

So In that context, the only give away to me that it was fake is that all the samples are in tune! BBB should have a "beginner script" for pieces like this so they can be cracking notes etc. 


And as for you, re-peat, you are a total genyus. 

BWAHAHAHA!


----------



## trumpoz (Jan 29, 2012)

clarkcontrol @ Mon Jan 30 said:


> Impressions:
> The only give away to me that it was fake is that all the samples are in tune! BBB should have a "beginner script" for pieces like this so they can be cracking notes etc.



Erm - they are there..... belive me. In the trumpet in particular the G, G# and A (concert) above the stave are horribly flat and there are plenty of samples with glitches in them. It is a pain to have to work aroun, but it does add a certain human element.


----------

